# Safari Ltd. figures.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Michael's Crafts the other day with the family. My daughter noticed that there were some new "human figures" with the Safari Ltd. critters. Safari Ltd. produces some really nice, detailed, accurate small plastic animals of all types. This was the first time I had seen any of their "people". I bought a family... 

Meet the Farmers. 









So far I'm somewhat impressed. The finish and detail is very good. They all stand on their own. They are a tad tall... 

Dad measures 3 & 11/16" 









If we assume that he's a tall drink of water at 6'2" then he works out to 1:20 almost on the nose. 

I can overlook that, I'll just put the barnyard a bit back from the tracks. 

Dad, Mike, is nicley detailed holding a calf. 









Mom, Sue, is almost as tall as Dad, she's holding a lamb. 









Son, Toby, has been fishing. Nice detail on the bluegill even. 









and Nicole has a basket of eggs, I just hope Ralph the dog doesn't trip her up. 









I was most impressed with the price. Mom & Dad were $4.99 each, the kids were $3.99 and the dog was $2.50 

I think the finish and detail on these guys is much better than I've seen on some figures from some of our better known G scale brands for upwards of $10.00 

Find out more here.. 
http://www.safariltd.com/index.html 

Just though I'd share my discovery.. Enjoy.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 06/04/2008 11:09 PM

I was in Michael's Crafts the other day with the family. My daughter noticed that there were some new "human figures" with the Safari Ltd. critters. Safari Ltd. produces some really nice, detailed, accurate small plastic animals of all types. This was the first time I had seen any of their "people". I bought a family... Just though I'd share my discovery.. Enjoy.


Nice option. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great information. The only question I have is why does Toby have boots on? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

why does Toby have boots on? 

'cause of the watersnakes...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Them are "Chore Boots." Accross the pond they'd say "Wellies."


----------

